# Need some help buying online



## mark2011 (May 9, 2011)

Guys I'm new the forums obviously. I currently own a P226 that was bought at a local gun store. I'd like to purchase my next firearm online but I don't understand the process. My local store will not accept transfers or handle the paperwork so I'm kind of lost as to How I should go about purchasing..

I'm in northern IL if that matters. Anyone in my area can point me in the right direction?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

An FFL has to receive the gun and do the required paperwork. You'll have to find a store (or any dealer FFL) that will do the transfer. There is no other way.


----------



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

First thing you need to do is find a local FFL dealer that will receive your gun and process your paperwork. You can usually find them in your local area. Try calling a few gun shops and ask them if they will receive the gun and process it. They will usually charge you like $15 to $20 for doing this. Then you purchase the gun and give them your FFL's information. Should be about it.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

You can go to gunbroker and use their search function to see if there is another shop near you. GunBroker.com - FFL Holder Network


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bud's gun shop and several other dealers also have a search list function, and it is easier to use the list from the dealer you have chosen as they already have the FFL copy on file.


----------

